# Hip certification



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Just left academy and got my hunting licence. For the second year in a row they printed out my licenses without asking me the HIP certification question (how many birds I killed last year). I explained to her how it had to say hip certified on the license or else I could get a ticket, which I confirned with txpw last year. She said super combos come with that already. :banghead: So I explained to her what I was talking about and of course she had no idea. This could only mean every other license she had printed out before mine was wrong. 

After I got home I called back up there and told a manager, who knew nothing about hunting licenses, what the certification was for and how it was required, and to explain to all his employee's they need to make sure they certify the people who get licenses.

Long story short, check yalls licenses while you are there and make sure it says HIP certified. If they don't ask you the questions they didn't ceritify you. Hope I saved a few people a trip back to the store. Happy hunting this year!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

That's why I buy mine online. Its worth the extra $5.00 not to have to put up with ignorant ppl.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes always a good idea to check.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> That's why I buy mine online. Its worth the extra $5.00 not to have to put up with ignorant ppl.


Exactly nor stand in the lines lol.

OP thanks for the heads up...you might save someone a ticket.

TH


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Happened to me and the rib at Walmart 2 years ago. I called TPWD as soon as I left to let them know way was going on. The guy behind the counter said the hunt/fish mgr said to just put zeros in to save time. TPWD was not impressed and said they would contact the store director.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> Happened to me and the rib at Walmart 2 years ago. I called TPWD as soon as I left to let them know way was going on. The guy behind the counter said the hunt/fish mgr said to just put zeros in to save time. TPWD was not impressed and said they would contact the store director.


I have heard of them doing that too. I tried to explain to the manager what the questions were for.

I had no idea you could get it online though. Thats what I will do next year.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Picked mine up at Academy on Friday. These folks had obviously recieved minimal to zero training on how to do this.

The folks in front of me are lucky myself and another gentleman were there to walk the customers through what they needed. There's no telling what the people behind us walked out of there with.

The real confusion started when I plopped out the Lifetime License. They kept telling me I had to go buy the license first. Then it turned into a scene from Abbott and Castello. haha

As far as the HIP thing goes, there was a high-school aged kid in front of me that said he killed 600 ducks last season :headknock


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

osage243 said:


> That's why I buy mine online. Its worth the extra $5.00 not to have to put up with ignorant ppl.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


100% agree. I havent bought a licience at a store in years. Its just too easy online.

We have even bought them on our cell phones, when a buddy at the last min decides he wants to go out fishing, but doesnt have a licience.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

osage243 said:


> That's why I buy mine online. Its worth the extra $5.00 not to have to put up with ignorant ppl.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I wish I could get my tags printed for my lifetime license online.



Backwater1 said:


> The real confusion started when I plopped out the Lifetime License. They kept telling me I had to go buy the license first. Then it turned into a scene from Abbott and Castello. haha


I tried to get my tags printed with my lifetime card once at Academy. It was a circus. I ended up going to WalMart and with a little coaching/training by me, I got my tags printed.
There must be more people with lifetime licenses in my area or WalMart trains their employees because it has gotten better/easier for me to get my tags every year.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya know, there are other places you can get your license and get it right the first time. Like me, living in a small town, our local feed store sells them and they know what they are doing.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*HIPP certified*

Had a guy that worked for me that was an occasional hunter. Got a license from Wal-Mart, they did not Hipp certify him. Game warden poped him for no certification. I forget what the fine was, but he went before a judge and had to pay. 
It is a shame the "Outdoor stores" have staff who know nothing about what they are doing. 
I will have to tread that minefield this week myself.
BB


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

BigBuck said:


> Had a guy that worked for me that was an occasional hunter. Got a license from Wal-Mart, they did not Hipp certify him. Game warden poped him for no certification. I forget what the fine was, but he went before a judge and had to pay.
> It is a shame the "Outdoor stores" have staff who know nothing about what they are doing.
> I will have to tread that minefield this week myself.
> BB


I didn't think there was a way to buy a hunting license without being HIP certified. Doesn't the system force you to automatically take it?

Is there a way or reason NOT to have the HIP certification?

(Not doubting you, because I didn't have HIP on mine years ago when it first started and I almost got hammered on it... but nowadays, I thought it was automatic).


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

What I don't like about in-store license purchase is being asked for my Social Security number in front of a dozen other people or even giving it to the register jockey. Last in-store purchase, they said they couldn't issue a license unless I gave it to them, so I said 
"ok it's 38295768367548672746389... is that enough numbers?"

Didn't have to give one on-line.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

osage243 said:


> That's why I buy mine online. Its worth the extra $5.00 not to have to put up with ignorant ppl.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I 2nd that! This was my first time using the online license renewal & it took less than 5 minutes. 
Get your current license & put in ur 12 digit customer# & just follow directions. 
When you purchase the super combo--item#111 it's $68, a pop-up window will appear warning you need to purchase the HIP cert. too (item#137: $0) So in your shopping cart so far it just says $68 Super Combo. You need at least one more item, so click on purchase online items link, scroll down to choose item#137 HIP Certification cost: $0 dollars. Then hit next & they will ask about your HIP bird hunting questions. I also purchased the Sandhill Crane Permit for $0 dollars (item#590). I've never been Sandhill crane hunting, but ya never know?

So my online shopping cart looked like this:
Item#111 Super Combo Pack $68
Item#137 HIP Certification. $0
Item#590 Fed. Sandhill Crane permit. $0

$5 convenience fee

Total:$73

Did online purchase 8/20 & got my license in da mail on 8/24
Online from now on & no standing in line at Academy or Walmart

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> I didn't think there was a way to buy a hunting license without being HIP certified. Doesn't the system force you to automatically take it?
> 
> Is there a way or reason NOT to have the HIP certification?
> 
> (Not doubting you, because I didn't have HIP on mine years ago when it first started and I almost got hammered on it... but nowadays, I thought it was automatic).


Yes you can. Like I said previously this is the second year in a row this happened to me. If I had not caught it, I could have gotten a ticket if I was ever checked. They had to print me out a seperate licence that specifically said hip certified and that's it amd I have to carry around both of them.

I think it is a bit odd you can get a license without it even though its illegal. Just as you can get a license without having your hunter ED. You can get a license without having it then get a ticket if your ever caught get without having it. Lol maybe its just a way to keep people on thier toes, a flaw in the process, or just a way to get more money for the state. Who knows

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I just went tru this yesterday @ academy


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I usually get frustrated and get behind the counter myself. Last year it took 4 printouts before they let me behind the counter to do it right. This year it only took 2 printouts


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

HIP Certification-- Another useless federal program run amok.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Just did the online for the wife and I in less time than it took to drive to Academy!

Love the online...

John


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

What I find odd is that under the fed. rules the HIP program is voluntary but yet the state makes it mandatory.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Amen on the minimally (sp) trained. Ive had a lifetime since 1990, it takes me 45 minutes plus every year to get my license cause they always want to charge me...


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Went with my wife and son last night to academy to pick up our tags for this year since we all have lifetime licenses. I specifically told the guy to be sure to include the HIP certification on all 3. He then proceeded to print out all 3 without it. Of course I noticed it since he didn't ask how many birds were bagged and the DA had to reprint all 3.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

This year was the first time I ever had that trouble. Girl at Cabelas was in such a rush to get me through (I was the only one in line) that she just printed it out. I asked why she didn't ask how many birds I got and she replied with I didn't need to. Called BS and made her print out a new one. They need to pony up and pay for higher quality employees. :headknock

I can't seem to go to that store anymore without having some kind of trouble with an employee. Going back to Academy.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

The guy at academy didn't ask me about hip. He just told me he put in all 0 after I reminded him. It says Hip certified on my license.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

I picked up my license tonight at Academy, no problem with HIP. The girl actually asked me if I needed it. 
This was the girl at the license booth and not the cash register.

Academy in Webster.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

This happens to me every year at the ole walmart... Never ask me and then I have to get them to print me a second page for the HIP. It is prob my fault as I never catch it till they print it. I will be watching this year..


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

As a lifetime license holder I just go right to the TPW office here and it takes about 5 minutes. Hand her my card and tell her 99 ducks and don't ask about the rest and she knocks it out.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Bassman5119 said:


> What I don't like about in-store license purchase is being asked for my Social Security number in front of a dozen other people or even giving it to the register jockey. Last in-store purchase, they said they couldn't issue a license unless I gave it to them, so I said
> "ok it's 38295768367548672746389... is that enough numbers?"
> 
> Didn't have to give one on-line.


What? I've never had this asked and am about 100% sure it is not required. Texas DL# is all that they need. Before getting the lifetime license, I always just handed them my DL which had all the info they needed?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X100 obviously its worthless...They should ask you how many Red Snapper Awe Nevermind..



Raven said:


> HIP Certification-- Another useless federal program run amok.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

goatchze said:


> What? I've never had this asked and am about 100% sure it is not required. Texas DL# is all that they need. Before getting the lifetime license, I always just handed them my DL which had all the info they needed?


It's required now for some reason. Saw the sign in the TPW office this week.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> It's required now for some reason. Saw the sign in the TPW office this week.


Hmm. This year I handed them my lifetime card, they handed me my license. Guess having ill-informed sellers may not be so bad after all?:rybka:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> It's required now for some reason. Saw the sign in the TPW office this week.


Strange. They never ask me for mine nor did they this year. Is it for people that its their first time getting a license?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

I think it's for new licenses. Not for those of us with lifetimes.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

SoulSurfer said:


> I 2nd that! This was my first time using the online license renewal & it took less than 5 minutes.
> Get your current license & put in ur 12 digit customer# & just follow directions.
> When you purchase the super combo--item#111 it's $68, a pop-up window will appear warning you need to purchase the HIP cert. too (item#137: $0) So in your shopping cart so far it just says $68 Super Combo. You need at least one more item, so click on purchase online items link, scroll down to choose item#137 HIP Certification cost: $0 dollars. Then hit next & they will ask about your HIP bird hunting questions. I also purchased the Sandhill Crane Permit for $0 dollars (item#590). I've never been Sandhill crane hunting, but ya never know?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the instructions, it was so much easier than going to Wallyworld or Academy. One thing though......You forgot your Federal Duck Stamp.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Stopped in the Academy on Bltwy 8 near 45 today at lunch. The guy in front of me was trying to get them to reprint his license b/c of the screw up with leaving off his HIP Cert. The employee working the computer kept telling him that since he has turkey tags that he has to have HIP. I finally stepped in and showed the employee my license from last year. All the time that they were going back and forth, I had another employee take my information and print my license. (maybe 3 minutes total and scored a free camo visor)


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

SoulSurfer said:


> I 2nd that! This was my first time using the online license renewal & it took less than 5 minutes.
> Get your current license & put in ur 12 digit customer# & just follow directions.
> When you purchase the super combo--item#111 it's $68, a pop-up window will appear warning you need to purchase the HIP cert. too (item#137: $0) So in your shopping cart so far it just says $68 Super Combo. You need at least one more item, so click on purchase online items link, scroll down to choose item#137 HIP Certification cost: $0 dollars. Then hit next & they will ask about your HIP bird hunting questions. I also purchased the Sandhill Crane Permit for $0 dollars (item#590). I've never been Sandhill crane hunting, but ya never know?
> 
> ...


^^^^^^This^^^^^^ and if you give them your e-mail for confirmation you will get an e-mail next year when the online sales opens up. click, click, BOOM! canâ€™t get much easier than that.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Needed a couple things besides the license so hit BPS-Pearland. No wait, courteous staff and knew to do the HIP certification. I usually go the online route and it was a much streamlined HIP process from what I remembered. Doves, ducks and geese only with no questions on cranes, rail, snipe etc. Did the feds drop that information or did my friendly BPS girl edit for brevity (or am I just remembering poorly)?

I skipped a couple pages in this thread so this may have been covered already but regarding the kid with 600 ducks, I wonder if he gets a visit he doesn't want. I couldn't quite make the math come out legal. I'm betting a youthful exaggeration was at play anyway but that statement might be legally binding. It does make me wonder about the quality of data collected in this program and just how much it factors into setting seasons and bag limits.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

They don't use the "data" colected in the HIP survey to set the season and such. They use it to decide who they want to contact for an actual survey or to send out harvest surveys to. At least that's how I understand it. And it's still not real accurate I bet but it's all they have to go on short of standing over us in the blind with a clipboard in hand.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> It's required now for some reason. Saw the sign in the TPW office this week.


Strange, I wasn't asked for mine when I renewed earlier this week, just DL. I was, however, quizzed on the HIP.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> It's required now for some reason. Saw the sign in the TPW office this week.


SS# is only required if you don't have an ID. 
I just bought my license at a Walmart. I had to show my ID. 
Aldo bought my sons license while I was there. Since he is only 14 and has no ID, I had to give them his SS#.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Instigator said:


> Needed a couple things besides the license so hit BPS-Pearland. No wait, courteous staff and knew to do the HIP certification. I usually go the online route and it was a much streamlined HIP process from what I remembered. Doves, ducks and geese only with no questions on cranes, rail, snipe etc. Did the feds drop that information or did my friendly BPS girl edit for brevity (or am I just remembering poorly)?
> 
> I skipped a couple pages in this thread so this may have been covered already but regarding the kid with 600 ducks, I wonder if he gets a visit he doesn't want. I couldn't quite make the math come out legal. I'm betting a youthful exaggeration was at play anyway but that statement might be legally binding. It does make me wonder about the quality of data collected in this program and just how much it factors into setting seasons and bag limits.


I believe the highest number they can enter is 99 anyway.

The 600 is possible if he was trying to add in all of his hunt totals inclusive of the folks he was hunting with, but that is not how the HIP question is meant.

It is meant for personal harvest numbers, not a group total of everyone you hunt with.

I am usually a decent judge of folks, and I would think that harvesting 20 for this kid would have been pushing it. I heard him on a DR85 when I was leaving.


----------



## dirtfish (Aug 28, 2012)

i renewed my lifetime license and got a duck stamp this morning, handed the lady my reciept and she quickly printed out my new license with hip certification on it without ever asking a single question.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

It doesn't go higher than 99.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

dirtfish said:


> *i renewed my lifetime license* and got a duck stamp this morning, handed the lady my reciept and she quickly printed out my new license with hip certification on it without ever asking a single question.


Did you die?:ac550:


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

go to the state park if you have one nearby. they know what they are doing at the park. you can also get your yearly pass and then they both expire at the same time.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pasadena Aademy today, picked up super combo and annual hunt permit. Didn't ask about HIP cert. I questioned her and she said she was putting zeros in because it was faster. Made her redo it and do the survey. She groaned but did the survey and reprinted my license. Spoke with manager before I left and he said he would address it. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Out Doors Stores ????????????*

What makes you think that Academy, Walmart & stores like that are outdoors stores???

They are there to sell clothes & JUNK with employees who do not get paid squat & do not give a dang about the customer...

I will not set foot in either.. Academy used to be great many years ago and I will not even go in a WaldoMart.

I shop at locally owned sporting goods stores..get much better service, folks give a dang about you as a customer & the money stays in town..

Just my 2c worth..

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

super combo today in SA...was in and out in less than 10mins because I had to walk around a bit shopping for other outdoor stuff.

HIP certified, no problems...

yalls must be a Houston thing. :slimer:

and on a side note, these "dumb kids" need to start somewhere, why don't some of you 2coolers go over and hold some seminars or some classes for these folks trying to earn a buck.... :lol:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gonna go to Mumme's termarra an' get mine....
prolly take 3 minutes.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine was real fast, all tags and w/ everything and HIP. Just no actual survey. She knew exactly what she was doing and was speedy. Just bypassing the survey irked me, because it is there for a reason. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> super combo today in SA...was in and out in less than 10mins because I had to walk around a bit shopping for other outdoor stuff.
> 
> HIP certified, no problems...
> 
> ...


To be honest, I don't think anyone blames the "dumb kids". It's the "dumb managers" who don't bother training them.

One would think that, if the clerk had never sold licenses before, at a minimum a 10-15 minute "seminar" from a manager or trainer would be in order. Or just get the employees together once in August before licenses start selling and explain how to do it. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, yesterday a guy a couple spots in line ahead of me said "probably about 1000" when asked how many ducks he killed last year, dumbass... :headknock


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> super combo today in SA...was in and out in less than 10mins because I had to walk around a bit shopping for other outdoor stuff.
> 
> HIP certified, no problems...
> 
> ...


I hear you Marcus. but there are (or were) a couple of academy stores in town (the one on 1604 and military) that could have used a little training before processing licenses. I never had a problem renewing at an academy but with BassPro in town and Cabela's up the highway near Buda - I'd rather go there :biggrin::bounce::bounce: - guess why.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

why is it the stores or checkers fault.. shouldn't the machine that takes the input to print a license make dang sure the question is asked and the certification put in place as part of the criteria each time a license is printed... I blame the ignorant govt. and ability to find a way to ticket you for money


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

They didn't ask me any questions, and mine says HIP certified


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Mine was real fast, all tags and w/ everything and HIP. Just no actual survey. She knew exactly what she was doing and was speedy. Just bypassing the survey irked me, because it is there for a reason.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


the lady at Walmart did the same thing.. except she only asked my how many doves, said nothing about ducks, geese

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> Just left academy and got my hunting licence. For the second year in a row they printed out my licenses without asking me the HIP certification question (how many birds I killed last year). I explained to her how it had to say hip certified on the license or else I could get a ticket, which I confirned with txpw last year. She said super combos come with that already. :banghead: So I explained to her what I was talking about and of course she had no idea. This could only mean every other license she had printed out before mine was wrong.
> 
> After I got home I called back up there and told a manager, who knew nothing about hunting licenses, what the certification was for and how it was required, and to explain to all his employee's they need to make sure they certify the people who get licenses.
> 
> ...


Guys may I add some info to this 'HIP' issues.
1) I'm a lifetime hunting/fishing holder since the first year they issues-#3 in state.
2) I have just finish up a three federal HIP survey that I had to send in wings feathers and tails feathers to the Feds after duck/Goose season
3) this 'HIP' that you THINK you will get fined....... is a totally voluntary INFORMATION program put in place to help the FEDS set season and harvest dates for the flyways. Remember the old point system they had on duck? This HIP program is designed to help with the information and species of duck harvested in each flyways, so if the Mallards didn't have a great hatch or the Mottle duck overall population are low. They will make an adjustment as to closing season on that species. YOU CAN'T be fined if it isn't on your hunting License. This is just for information that hunters provide to help with the overall harvest of ducks is any given area. Don't blame the outlets or those who don't ask you this information. Remember when there was a shortage of the federal duck stamp? they gave you a receipt to show YOU purchased the stamp, BUT the FEDERAL GW...NOT state ward as most of us encounter here. They are dressed in different uniforms. THE FEDERAL GW still could issue that ticket BECAUSE YOU DID NOT HAVE THE STAMP-the rule say stamp...not receipt. But they knew there was a problem getting stamps to the public who had in good faith tried to get it. But the bottom line as told to me by Federal GW friend of 10 + years, it was up to that officer-If he/she was in good mood and if no hunter riled them up. I could give you a ticket. So I open just because it not mention on your license you feel cheated. You're not breaking the law


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting. Somebody may want to tell the Federal Game Wardens around Sargeant that they can't shut down your hunting and fine you. They sure did about six years ago to a friend. Maybe it is a new rule or directive they've been following not to.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bowhntr said:


> Guys may I add some info to this 'HIP' issues.
> 1) I'm a lifetime hunting/fishing holder since the first year they issues-#3 in state.
> 2) I have just finish up a three federal HIP survey that I had to send in wings feathers and tails feathers to the Feds after duck/Goose season
> 3) this 'HIP' that you THINK you will get fined....... is a totally voluntary INFORMATION program put in place to help the FEDS set season and harvest dates for the flyways. Remember the old point system they had on duck? This HIP program is designed to help with the information and species of duck harvested in each flyways, so if the Mallards didn't have a great hatch or the Mottle duck overall population are low. They will make an adjustment as to closing season on that species. YOU CAN'T be fined if it isn't on your hunting License. This is just for information that hunters provide to help with the overall harvest of ducks is any given area. Don't blame the outlets or those who don't ask you this information. Remember when there was a shortage of the federal duck stamp? they gave you a receipt to show YOU purchased the stamp, BUT the FEDERAL GW...NOT state ward as most of us encounter here. They are dressed in different uniforms. THE FEDERAL GW still could issue that ticket BECAUSE YOU DID NOT HAVE THE STAMP-the rule say stamp...not receipt. But they knew there was a problem getting stamps to the public who had in good faith tried to get it. But the bottom line as told to me by Federal GW friend of 10 + years, it was up to that officer-If he/she was in good mood and if no hunter riled them up. I could give you a ticket. So I open just because it not mention on your license you feel cheated. You're not breaking the law


I understand your point, but my little brother has to be HIP certified and he is only 14 yo. What a the thoughts on this?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Got mine at the Academy on Westheimer and HW 6. Tried to explain the Hip thing to the girl and she had no clue but my senior super combo printed out with the Hip cert.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Bowhntr said:


> Guys may I add some info to this 'HIP' issues.
> 1) I'm a lifetime hunting/fishing holder since the first year they issues-#3 in state.
> 2) I have just finish up a three federal HIP survey that I had to send in wings feathers and tails feathers to the Feds after duck/Goose season
> 3) this 'HIP' that you THINK you will get fined....... is a totally voluntary INFORMATION program put in place to help the FEDS set season and harvest dates for the flyways. Remember the old point system they had on duck? This HIP program is designed to help with the information and species of duck harvested in each flyways, so if the Mallards didn't have a great hatch or the Mottle duck overall population are low. They will make an adjustment as to closing season on that species. YOU CAN'T be fined if it isn't on your hunting License. This is just for information that hunters provide to help with the overall harvest of ducks is any given area. Don't blame the outlets or those who don't ask you this information. Remember when there was a shortage of the federal duck stamp? they gave you a receipt to show YOU purchased the stamp, BUT the FEDERAL GW...NOT state ward as most of us encounter here. They are dressed in different uniforms. THE FEDERAL GW still could issue that ticket BECAUSE YOU DID NOT HAVE THE STAMP-the rule say stamp...not receipt. But they knew there was a problem getting stamps to the public who had in good faith tried to get it. But the bottom line as told to me by Federal GW friend of 10 + years, it was up to that officer-If he/she was in good mood and if no hunter riled them up. I could give you a ticket. So I open just because it not mention on your license you feel cheated. You're not breaking the law


From the TPWD website:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/migratory_game/hip/
_"Do you hunt doves, ducks, geese, sandhill cranes, woodcock, rails, snipe, coots or gallinules in Texas? If so, you must be HIP certified before go hunting."

_Sounds mandatory to me. It doesn't mention anything about fines, but then again, it doesn't say you'll be fined for shooting 50 doves in 1 day either.
If you continue to read, it says a few will be chosen out of these to participate in the feather survey you mentioned.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

That's my only rub with it, the state treats it as mandatory and the folks who started it (feds) say it voluntary. It's a non issue for me because I like participating and sharing my harvest data. However, lots of folks feel it's big brother trying to trick them into getting nailed for shooting too many.
The waterfowl parts collection surveys are pretty neat, I've done them for several years and it's pretty cool to see the end of year breakdown and the info from the other flyways.


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> Strange. They never ask me for mine nor did they this year. Is it for people that its their first time getting a license?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


They're are asking for social security due to people oweing child support so if you owe and you've changed your address now they got your new location...


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

I saw a sign at walmart that explained why they were asking. ..


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

all Cabela's asked for was a drivers license or current hunting license if you had one. they didn't ask for SS #. Unless I'm mistaken, they can't "make" you give your SS# it's considered Personally Indentifiable Information (PII) and I certainly wouldn't trust Walmart, Academy or anyone else to protect my PII.I've not given out my SS# to anyone in the past 10 years except to renew my CHL - and even that is not mandatory - they will tell you however, that not giving it may delay your approval if they cannot verify you (due to same name conflicts, etc.)


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> What I find odd is that under the fed. rules the HIP program is voluntary but yet the state makes it mandatory.


It's not mandatory in Texas... unless you plan on hunting migratory birds. In that case, you most certainly are required to do it under federal regulations.

http://www.fws.gov/hip/

_*"If you hunt ducks, coots, geese, brant, swans, doves, woodcock, rails, snipe, sandhill cranes, band-tailed pigeons, or gallinules, you are REQUIRED to participate in the HIP Program.*_"


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> It's not mandatory in Texas... unless you plan on hunting migratory birds. In that case, you most certainly are required to do it under federal regulations.
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/hip/
> 
> _*"If you hunt ducks, coots, geese, brant, swans, doves, woodcock, rails, snipe, sandhill cranes, band-tailed pigeons, or gallinules, you are REQUIRED to participate in the HIP Program.*_"


Obviously I meant that it's mandatory for those that want to hunt birds, not everyone. And in typical fed gov. practice they contradict themselves in the same breath.

Via your same link....

*How does HIP work?*

*HIP is based on a voluntary survey* of selected migratory bird hunters in the United States. In simplest terms, the state wildlife agencies collect the name, address, and some additional information from each migratory bird hunter in their state, and send that information to the Service. The Service then randomly selects a sample of those hunters and asks them to provide information on the kind and number of migratory birds they harvest during the hunting season. Those huntersâ€™ reports are then used to develop reliable estimates of the total harvest of all migratory birds throughout the country.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RogerB said:


> I hear you Marcus. but there are (or were) a couple of academy stores in town (the one on 1604 and military) that could have used a little training before processing licenses. I never had a problem renewing at an academy but with BassPro in town and Cabela's up the highway near Buda - I'd rather go there :biggrin::bounce::bounce: - guess why.....


i'm banned from Cabelas, Roy's bait and tackle, and tackle town....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Obviously I meant that it's mandatory for those that want to hunt birds, not everyone. And in typical fed gov. practice they contradict themselves in the same breath.
> 
> Via your same link....
> 
> ...


 That's standard government-ese: if you don't want to take the thing, just don't get a license.

Actually, the "certification" is mandatory: that just signs you up for the program; it's not the "survey"... If you get selected for the actual survey after the season, it is for-real voluntary: thus "HIP is based on a voluntary survey". There's no penalty whatsoever if you just toss that one in the trash.. The questions you answer to get your certification on your license just lets them direct the correct surveys to the right hunters, that's why those of us who have gotten the survey in Texas don't see anything about Gallinules on it..


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's standard government-ese: if you don't want to take the thing, just don't get a license.
> 
> Actually, the "certification" is mandatory: that just signs you up for the program; it's not the "survey"... If you get selected for the actual survey after the season, it is for-real voluntary: thus "HIP is based on a voluntary survey". There's no penalty whatsoever if you just toss that one in the trash.. The questions you answer to get your certification on your license just lets them direct the correct surveys to the right hunters, that's why those of us who have gotten the survey in Texas don't see anything about Gallinules on it..


Good point, thanks.

Good luck this season.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Last year I renewed online and it never asked me the hip questions so I had to go to Academy and get certified (along with another license so I had to carry two). This year I went to Academy and they knew what they were doing and I walked out in a few minutes with a correct license.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I didnt read all the responses here, so maybe this was already said. But I asked the game warden why Academy was capable of printing the license without asking the questions. He said Academy is not in the business of upholding laws. It is your responsibility to know the laws, bag limits, etc. when you purchase the license.

I got a warning for not having it on mine, but dang sure I check it every time now.


----------

